# ttoc discount at teeside audi



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i posted about a 20% labour and 10% parts discount that i had arranged at teeside audi 1 or 2 of you pm me to say that service dept did not seem to know any thing of the 20% labour discount so i have been to see them today and they have a new service manager she has agreed to carry on with the 20% discount and let the staff know  
this is only for ttoc members and you must show you member ship card when booking 
hope all is now well


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I wonder how interested Poole Audi will be in this if they are pressed at the Poole Quay event on Friday.

Teeside is a long way from me sadly :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> I wonder how interested Poole Audi will be in this if they are pressed at the Poole Quay event on Friday.
> 
> Teeside is a long way from me sadly :?


no harm in asking them about it teeside audi also do 30% off labour rates for cars over 3 years old


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Now that IS interesting. Any chance you can PM me the full details of your agreement with Teeside so I can use that as a beating stick if necessary?

Be great if we could get Poole to do the same, especially as my car is 4 years old now

Guy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you had a word with the rest of the C&B group yet?


----------

